# Free Ultimate/Platinum for Three Months - See UniversalHD



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So I'm looking all over for anything new other than the "You've Been Turbocharged" screensaver. Then I notice on the screen saver that it says to learn more: http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbocharged
Well, guess what. There's an offer there that reads as follows:


> Get the most out of your new Turbo-charged HD system with even more great HD channels - test drive PlatinumHD FREE for 3 months* ($30 value).


You have to subscribe, you get three $10 credits. You have to "downgrade" to not continue to pay which may cost you $5.00. But you get the Olympic programming on UniversalHD.

Now I have to call and demand the $30 credit since I already subscribe.

Edit: You have to be an HD customer, of course. And if for any reason the link fails, here's the screen I got.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I got this early because I was one of the few that got the new software release today. Note: it has a problem they're working on, so don't be miffed because you weren't selected to be the first to get the glitch.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

phrelin said:


> So I'm looking all over for anything new other than the "You've Been Turbocharged" screensaver. Then I notice on the screen saver that it says to learn more: http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbocharged
> Well, guess what. There's an offer there that reads as follows:
> You have to subscribe, you get three $10 credits. You have to "downgrade" to not continue to pay which may cost you $5.00. But you get the Olympic programming on UniversalHD.
> 
> ...


Seems to be only for AT customers, i wonder if us latino folk can get it too.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Can we actaully get the $30 credit if we already subscribe to Ultimate HD? (or whatever it's called now)


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

I just added via the online chat. Very painless...less than 5 minutes. And, no charge to downgrade after 3 months.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I signed up over the phone. Sounds like a pretty good offer, especially with the Olympics.

This is what my account looks like now:

Current Programming: America's Top 200, GoldHD 

Local Channels: Nashville, TN DMA Package 

Premium Channels: 1 Yr Cinemax for a Penny with Autopay Participation, PlatinumHD 

International or 
A La Carte or Add-ons: Fox Sports South, SportSouth, DISH Home Protection Plan, DISH Network DVR Service Fee, AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

JackDobiash said:


> Can we actaully get the $30 credit if we already subscribe to Ultimate HD? (or whatever it's called now)


My assumption is that they did not intend for that by the way the item is worded.

But I don't know yet. Late last night I used the web site email form asking "billing" that question and I sent the same question to the [email protected] email address, asking in such a way that they know I'm already a bit miffed over the no-TurboHD policy and that a "sorry, not if you already get it" answer will be very disturbing to me, a long time customer. My intent was to have this issue addressed from the bottom up and the top down simultaneously. I have no response from either this morning.

I'll post the response if I get one.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I just downgraded my HD from Ultimate to Essentials two days ago. Do you think they'd let me go back up to Platinum for this deal? I don't see why not, but who knows?


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> I just downgraded my HD from Ultimate to Essentials two days ago. Do you think they'd let me go back up to Platinum for this deal? I don't see why not, but who knows?


I just downgraded myself about 3 weeks ago and today in my online account under "My Offers" I had the PlatinumHD offer so I signed up online.

Also on there was the HBO/Starz offer.

Attached is a screen shot.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

scandalous said:


> I just downgraded myself about 3 weeks ago and today in my online account under "My Offers" I had the PlatinumHD offer so I signed up online.
> 
> Also on there was the HBO/Starz offer.
> 
> Attached is a screen shot.


Aha! I have that, too. Might as well do it.

Thanks.

ETA: it told me they can't do it online and that I have to call a number to do it.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> Aha! I have that, too. Might as well do it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: it told me they can't do it online and that I have to call a number to do it.


I guess I was lucky didn't have to call.

I am pretty excited I get WFN for 3 months Free!!!
.
.
.
.
.
J/K :lol:


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

scandalous said:


> I guess I was lucky didn't have to call.
> 
> I am pretty excited I get WFN for 3 months Free!!!
> .
> ...


I just got this deal with the Online Chat. They better not charge me!:lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> I just downgraded my HD from Ultimate to Essentials two days ago. Do you think they'd let me go back up to Platinum for this deal? I don't see why not, but who knows?


IMHO Ultimate just isn't worth $10.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> IMHO Ultimate just isn't worth $10.


I know... I had it. But if they want to give it to me for 3 months, especially if UniversalHD will have Olympic coverage, then I'll take it.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I know... I had it. But if they want to give it to me for 3 months, especially if UniversalHD will have Olympic coverage, then I'll take it.


I had AT 200 w/Essentials HD. When I went online to look at my account, it says I have Silver HD with Platinum HD, and AT 200. So did they upgrade me for a trial period or for good? It doesn't appear that I'm paying more than I was.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

kal915 said:


> I just got this deal with the Online Chat. They better not charge me!:lol:


They just charged me for it right now. Boy am i mad!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kal915 said:


> They just charged me for it right now. Boy am i mad!


You're supposed to get a $10.00 credit each month for three months to offset the charge.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> I know... I had it. But if they want to give it to me for 3 months, especially if UniversalHD will have Olympic coverage, then I'll take it.


Ditto. This just isn't worth an additional $10. It will be cancelled on the 90th day. Maybe it's time for the FCC (heaven forbid!) to reconsider ala carte pricing. Why create a tier with a movie channel (HD Movie), a commercial movie channel (Universal), a Fishing channel, Smithsonian and others? Chances are you may want one or two, but it's doubrful anyone will crave them all.

Again, it's quantity over quality. I don't care that my service provider offers 1,000 channels. I would like to have the option to buy only those channels that I want to watch.

Imagine if you went to the theater to see Batman and the theater forced you pay $100 for the ticket because they had different movies on nine other screens........regardless of whether or not you had the time or the desire to see any of them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

moman19 said:


> Maybe it's time for the FCC (heaven forbid!) to reconsider ala carte pricing. Why create a tier with a movie channel (HD Movie), a commercial movie channel (Universal), a Fishing channel, Smithsonian and others? Chances are you may want one or two, but it's doubrful anyone will crave them all.


The problem with a la carte is that most people seem to be under the impression that it will automatically cost them les. The only thing that we can probably assume is that 1 channel would cost less than the whole package/suite... but even that is a tough assumption sometimes.

Back in the Day when HBO was $10 and ultimately rose to $15 or so... it was just one channel. Over the years they added to the HBO suite but the price has stayed relatively the same... this is an example of how the bundling improved things as people were clearly willing to pay a premium for just the one channel and were rewarded later with more.

When Dish first started with HD they had one channel for $7.99... When I first got HD with Dish it was either $7.99 for Discovery HD Theater OR $9.99 for a suite of 5 for just $2 more than the a la carte price of that one channel.

People assume that if there are 10 channels in a package for $10, that they could get each for just $1... but it will almost assuredly not work that way. Some channels are cheaper in the suite because more people are getting them... IF everything were a la carte then the channels would all increase in price. So while it might be possible to get 1 channel from the suite and save money... odds are that 2-3 channels would end up costing close to what the whole suite costs now... so most consumers would end up paying more in the long run for less.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I signed up back in June with my 811 upgrade for Dish Ultimate HD. My program info now shows Dish Ultimate Gold with Platinum.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> The problem with a la carte is that most people seem to be under the impression that it will automatically cost them les. The only thing that we can probably assume is that 1 channel would cost less than the whole package/suite... but even that is a tough assumption sometimes.
> 
> Back in the Day when HBO was $10 and ultimately rose to $15 or so... it was just one channel. Over the years they added to the HBO suite but the price has stayed relatively the same... this is an example of how the bundling improved things as people were clearly willing to pay a premium for just the one channel and were rewarded later with more.
> 
> ...


Maybe someone would benefit, but I always end up paying more because of my choices. I wanted UniversalHD and HDNet Movies so I end up paying $10 more. Somebody else really likes fishing, so we share the cost I guess. But back in the day when C-band was available with a la carte pricing, it really never made sense for me, compared to packages.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, here's something interesting. I currently have AEP + HD Gold and Platnium. If I go onto the website and into the "Change my Programming" section, but don't even change anything and submit it for review I get the following two promotions:

-------------------------------------
Great News 

You are eligible to participate in the PlatinumHD or 
DishLATINO Max HD Ultimate FREE for Three Months 
promotion! 

Test drive DISH Network's Platinum HD or DishLATINO Max HD Ultimate 
programming package free for three months! Enjoy the best in movies and 
sports with HD Net Movies, World Fishing Network and MGM HD plus many 
more! Sign up today and receive a $10 credit free for three months.Click 
PlatinumHD to process your FREE programming. 

You are eligible to participate in the HBO/Starz FREE for 
Three Month's promotion! 

Experience the greatest in premium movies and original programming with 
16 channels from HBO & Starz. Simply agree to a 24-month commitment 
and start enjoying the best in DISH Network entertainment! Click HBO/Starz 
to process your FREE programming. 

To receive both promotions,click Both Promotions. 
---------------------------

Anyone else tried this or done it and gotten the promotions? I already have all the programming they are talking about so the credit would be money in the bank with no risk really (except the 24 month commitment which is fine)


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I did not have platinum but went to my account and clicked on my offers and saw the the platinum offer was there, I clicked agree. It came back that it was not able to process at this time and to call. I called and a very nice CSR tried to do it and he said that it was saying the same thing in his system so he turned on platinum and did the credit manually. He said it might be that everybody was going to get this turned on with haveing to call or anything. He also said that it was possible that I might get double credited the $10 if that happened and not to worry about it if I did.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried getting any of these deals with the programming already on their account? As I posted before, the deals are showing up for me but I was hoping someone had already tried it.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

So I went ahead and tried out applying for those promotions. It appears that the HBO/Starz deal may have worked, not sure about the Platinum HD. So for anyone who already has those packages and doesn't mind committing to another 2 years you could save $20+ (20 would be the mimium if you have AEP like me) for 3 months. I guess I'll find out if the $10 for Platinum is there when I get my next bill.

It's kinda nice that existing customers can get a deal like this, in the past it always seems like it was only for people who didn't already have the service the deal was for.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

JackDobiash said:


> Has anyone tried getting any of these deals with the programming already on their account? As I posted before, the deals are showing up for me but I was hoping someone had already tried it.


I have tried on the phone and by filling in the "email" customer service blanks on the web site to get the $10 for 3 month credit for Platinum which I already had. So far the answer is "no." I posted my email exchange with "Billing" here.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

UPDATE! I got my statement and I DID get both the HBO/Starz deal AND the HD Platinum deal. So basically without having to change my programming and committing to another 2 years I get $90 all together.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just saw my platinum cerdits on my account yesterday.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> I know... I had it. But if they want to give it to me for 3 months, especially if UniversalHD will have Olympic coverage, then I'll take it.


Charlie has a great marketing gimmick. Free UniHD in July. As soon as the Olympics start it goes back in Platimum.. If VOOM came back I'd dropped AT 100 or whatever it's called noiw.


----------

